
Metadata: An Invisible CAPTCHA - ivey
http://www.forbes.com/2008/11/25/captcha-pramana-bots-tech-identity08-cx_ag_1125captcha.html
======
tsally
"Pramana, which means "proof of reality" in Hindi, is currently in "stealth"
mode, and won't reveal much about its customers or just how it works. The
company isn't just media-shy--it also wants to prevent bot creators from
figuring out how to evade its analysis."

Sounds like security via obscurity to me.

~~~
ars
But they are not trying for security - but rather profiling, so clichés that
apply to security don't apply here.

But I don't think it will work anyway. For example, you might want to check
the page to page timing - but I tend to middle click a whole bunch of pages,
and then read each tab and close it.

